# tash peptides any one use them



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

are they reliable and good2go


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Interested in this also !


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Look for another thread on them. Customs steal stuff they send out apparently.


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

ive also read that their address has been flagged by customs.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

They get them into customs and then customs send it to you take about a week. No customs charges either.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Placed quite a large order today so we'll see.


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

wot do they charge for delivery?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

$50


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Anyone know how long it takes them to dispatch? No word that they've sent it yet.


----------



## Mr Tim (Mar 19, 2007)

I ordered their cjc 1295 two weeks ago and recieved it today, havent used it yet though!


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

Ordered about £150 of bits took about a week to arrive but got stung by import tax. The ghrp 6 I ordered was good but not used the melanotan i got from there yet.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

WRT said:


> Anyone know how long it takes them to dispatch? No word that they've sent it yet.


Talked to Kevin on MSN and gave me tracking number, left China on the 8th but no updates yet on where it is. Those cocks at customs best not send it back/steal it.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Came today, no problems with customs. Don't know if I'll have enough space to store them all in the freezer though PMSL. Took 5 days in total:thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

WRT said:


> Came today, no problems with customs. Don't know if I'll have enough space to store them all in the freezer though PMSL. Took 5 days in total:thumbup1:


i don't think you need to keep the powder in fridge .. only when mixed with BAC .. as long as you keep it cool place it should be fine.


----------



## nickny89 (Mar 6, 2011)

I've used Tash once. They've been easy to deal with, and well-priced, with fast receipt of products. Unfortunately, I've already re-ordered with them, but there's one problem. I've been using sermorelin and GHRP-6 in combinations at doses even a bit beyond well-documented, researched doses by anti-aging physicians who use it in their practice. For me, it's to help with non-healing tendon injuries. As a doctor myself, I've had an IGF-1 level drawn to see the effect of these, and even had the blood taken 3 hours after the latest injection, which is when there should essentially be a peak release of GH. My IGF-1 levels were so-so previously in the 230s, and it was even LOWER this time (200) after using the products regularly for weeks. I went with these guys despite the always-suspicious low price because they don't just sell party peptides, but have a catalogue of many research peptides that nobody would get for any type of personal use, and take requests for custom peptide synthesis, which seemed to be a sign of legitimacy. Now, I have to believe that there's another concern about Chinese fraudulent or substandard products.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I was going to make an order with these guys and sent an e-mail to them with some questions and details, they replied, with - Dear Peter....blah blah blah, I e-mailed back and said Peter?? My name is Not peter, it's Dave, They replied Hi Peter, can you make payment to....

That's enough to put me off... :cursing:


----------



## debbiedoodah (Oct 5, 2011)

I placed an order with them for 3 x 10mg vials of melanotan 2, two days ago, and paid via Paypal. Sent numerous emails for confirmation... and no bloody response!!!!

Anyone looking to place an order with www.tashpeptides.com I wouldn't bother!

If no answer in a week, will have to open a dispute with paypal.. ggrrrrr, someone should respond to all my emails in that bloody company, as if i enjoy throwing 50 quid away!!!!


----------

